
Chornas – A chronological and cartographical view of historical events - udkl
http://chronas.org/history
======
kjohnston71
There is an ios/android app that does this too:
[http://worldhistorymapsapp.com/](http://worldhistorymapsapp.com/).

------
valleyris
Chornas – A chronological and cartographical view of historical events

------
colanderman
Very cool! I've wanted something like this for a long time.

------
wavesye12
very interesting here

------
wsjtradede
pretty cool

